# asesoramiento armado del cable conexión para PICAXE



## pablo 1 (Dic 15, 2010)

hola, me regalaron un PLC de 5 entradas ,8 salidas (con el picaxe 18 ) , mi problema es que mi computadora ( xp pero vieja ) no tiene el puerto serie ¿lo puedo conectar al puerto paralelo ? de ser así ¿como hago las conexiones ? espero que me puedan ayudar .saludos


----------

